# Billet Grille for 79' Monte Carlo



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

i´m searching for a billet grille for my monte carlo 1979. but i still haven´t found anyone..

i thought about a selfmade "billet-grille".. 

perhaps anybody can tell me where i can buy a billet grille or anybody can post some pics how to build a selfmade grille....


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

ive never seen one for a 79 monte man, i think itd be swet if you made one that was kinda like a castle grill for a caddy, with the bars vertical


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

yeah, i think i should made one by myself.... 
somebody have some suggestions how i make one?
some pics of "how to..." or something?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

MAKE YOU A "JIG" OUT OF WOOD AS A STARTING POINT, THEN BUILD THE GRILLE AROUND IT.


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

I like the grill on the glasshouse from imperials. I think it would look sick.


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lockdown_@May 26 2003, 11:32 AM
> *I like the grill on the glasshouse from imperials. I think it would look sick.*


  got some pics??


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev+May 26 2003, 04:50 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Cruizin´Kev @ May 26 2003, 04:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lockdown_@May 26 2003, 11:32 AM
> *I like the grill on the glasshouse from imperials. I think it would look sick.*


got some pics??[/b][/quote]
Heres one


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

DAAAAMN!!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lockdown+May 26 2003, 07:59 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lockdown @ May 26 2003, 07:59 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heres one








[/b][/quote]
MAN, THATS LIFESTYLE CC, NOT IMPERIALS.

THE CAR IS CALLED "BORN IN EAST LA"


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

I think a billet grill would be sick as hell! :0 I've been thinkin' of doin' my Caddy's grill myself-with horizontal bars-you know, somethin' different from the "castle" style grills.I think if you looked in a GASP-Minitruckin' magazine, you could call one of those companies-they should be able to build you somethin'-good luck-keep us posted!


----------



## bncrzy (Jun 12, 2002)

customgrills.com i found this website


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

i'd like to see a regal with horizontal grill bars.. rather than vertical.

havent seen one yet.


----------



## firedup78 (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Torx_@May 26 2003, 03:02 PM
> *i'd like to see a regal with horizontal grill bars.. rather than vertical.
> 
> havent seen one yet.*


 You can be sure i'll find out by wednesday, i just wrote to that website about my 78. :biggrin:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firedup78+May 27 2003, 04:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (firedup78 @ May 27 2003, 04:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Torx_@May 26 2003, 03:02 PM
> *i'd like to see a regal with horizontal grill bars..  rather than vertical.
> 
> havent seen one yet.*


You can be sure i'll find out by wednesday, i just wrote to that website about my 78. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
a 78 monte carlo? can post some pics?


----------



## amarillo rollin (Oct 5, 2001)

Give Mario's Auto Works a call 1-909-865-1888 I'm getting one made there for my 84 Cutty pretty soon.


----------



## firedup78 (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev+May 27 2003, 04:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Cruizin´Kev @ May 27 2003, 04:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a 78 monte carlo? can post some pics? [/b][/quote]
Mine's a regal, but i wrote to that website and they wrote back, they said it's 250 dollars prepaid with shipping included, 2 to 3 weeks delivery because they are made to order. Does that sound good to anyone?


----------



## bncrzy (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firedup78+May 28 2003, 11:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (firedup78 @ May 28 2003, 11:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine's a regal, but i wrote to that website and they wrote back, they said it's 250 dollars prepaid with shipping included, 2 to 3 weeks delivery because they are made to order. Does that sound good to anyone?[/b][/quote]
that sounds like a good price, depends if they triple chrome too?


----------



## firedup78 (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bncrzy+May 28 2003, 07:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (bncrzy @ May 28 2003, 07:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that sounds like a good price, depends if they triple chrome too?[/b][/quote]
I think they mentioned triple plating. You gotta do me a favor bncrzy, post up some pics of your camaro! :biggrin:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

250 aint bad at all arent castle grills like twice that ammount? and everyone seems to have them on lacs everywhere...


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

okay, few weeks ago started to make my own


----------



## Cadi Coupe (Dec 31, 2001)

nice


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

ttt any pics


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

lol!! this a ten year old topic!!


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

:roflmao:


----------

